# Disc-less Netflix Hitting PS3 Before End of October?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony Reaffirms Disc-less Netflix Hitting PS3 Before End of October*
10/04/2010 Written by Mike Hartnett










Remember way back in July when we reported that Netflix CEO Reed Hastings was aiming to create a world where PS3 owners would no longer require physical media to access their Netflix content on their console? Well, it has essentially been confirmed that we can expect this to happen before the end of this month.
It was initially announced that the PS3 would be receiving a disc-less Netflix app before the company’s quarterly earnings call in October, which typically happens around the third week of the month. Having panned over the comments section in this week’s ‘Around the Web: What We Read’ post on the Official U.S. PlayStation Blog, Social Media Manager Jeff Rubenstein, responding to a user, has confirmed that the app will be hitting PS3′s this month.*Devine-Comedy | October 3rd, 2010 at 9:41 am*
*Jeff, can you tell us the release date for the Netflix app for the US, the discs are low quality, and we all hate them.*
*
Jeff Rubenstein | October 3rd, 2010 at 4:00 pm*
*It’s this month, but we don’t have a date to announce at present.*​No set release date has been given, but we’re banking on an October 19th release (possibly earlier), since that’s on a Tuesday (when the U.S. PlayStation Store updates) and the company’s quarterly earnings report takes place on the 20th.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Isnt this the same as XBL has had for a couple years now? I thought the PS3 could already download and stream content?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

It can, but I believe Netflix had an exclusive partnership with MS which for whatever reason came to an end, after that Sony and Netflix worked out a deal Sony rushed to get Netflix out to the PS3 owners they came up with the streaming disc :thumbsdown: Not one of Sony's finest moments.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, a streaming disc sounds a little bit of a contradiction. At least its sorted now :T, PSN continues to improve!

One thing I did notice the other day is a new feature to auto download updates. When I tried to activate it, the system said I must be a PSN+ subscriber. That wound me up a bit. The plus service is paid for so you get extra content, not to have system functions remotely activated and deactivated at Sony's discretion. That bugged me a little.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Auto download is a PS+ feature only which is kinda goofy IMO I've tried it and I really don't see the point of it at least for myself anyway.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Even more to the point, why would you pay for that feature :dontknow:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I would hope you wouldn't get PS+ just for that feature but I understand what your saying and yeah that feature should have been part of a firmware update and not PS+. I would have hoped Sony would allow you to rent two free movies a month as part of the PS+ features at least from their studio.raying:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

You know, that would be a killer offer, and I would probably sign upto it if they did that.


----------

